# Can anyone tell me what I have here I'd pictures up at a garage sale for hardly nothing just wanted to know if it was worth restoring



## Tomtom (May 31, 2020)




----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 1, 2020)

It depends on what you mean by "restoring". A total restoration would no doubt cost more than it is worth. As a piece of garden art leave it alone. As a fun project for a living room decoration doing everything yourself, a so called rattle can restoration could be done. It all depends on what you want out of it.


----------



## Boris (Jun 4, 2020)

Something you might want to do, is to give it a really good cleaning. Plenty of "how-to" tips in the "Restoration Tips" section on this site. You might be really amazed at the condition of the paint beneath all that surface rust. Lots to be said for the character of original paint with patina. And all you'd really need to replace are the grips. Original seat has character as is. Sorry I can't be of any help with the year and maker. But someone here should be able to help you with that.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 7, 2020)

Tried doing a little research on this tricycle. It's tough to identify these older basic model (lower priced) trikes with metal head badge or decal missing because a lot of them look very similar. I will say it most likely dates from 1920s to early 1930s. Sears has a pretty much identical one in their 1932 catalog (page image attached). Of course, Sears didn't manufacture tricycles so the maker is still unknown. It could have been made by any of the ride on toy makers of the time and sold through Sears using their store brand name. The trike is up on the left side of the image, which was hard to scan because of being near the book spine. The catalog description said bicycle tread rubber was used for tire material which I believe matches what yours has.


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 7, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Tried doing a little research on this tricycle. It's tough to identify these older basic model (lower priced) trikes with metal head badge or decal missing because a lot of them look very similar. I will say it most likely dates from 1920s to early 1930s. Sears has a pretty much identical one in their 1932 catalog (page image attached). Of course, Sears didn't manufacture tricycles so the maker is still unknown. It could have been made by any of the ride on toy makers of the time and sold through Sears using their store brand name. The trike is up on the left side of the image, which was hard to scan because of being near the book spine. The catalog description said bicycle tread rubber was used for tire material which I believe matches what yours has.
> 
> View attachment 1206977



Thank you for the info still I'm going to restore it for my next grandbaby.


----------

